# Nate Not So Great



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Nate not so great
> 
> Nate Robinson saw nothing but open court in front of him following a Cleveland turnover in Wednesday's second quarter. So the reigning All-Star slam-dunk champion decided to strut his stuff by trying to feed himself an alley-oop for a crowd-juicing throw-down.
> 
> ...


What an idiot...:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That play was just too funny. Isiah's expression was classic


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont even find it funny. Made me sick to watch that. Grow up or get off our team Nate.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Didn't Francis do the same thing against the Pistons last year? Children...


----------



## animal (Jul 1, 2003)

A co-worker told me about this, since I don't follow the NBA, only college. It's stuff like this that makes me not watch the NBA...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Who cares about what Nate does.

Get off your high horse.

He's young and loves the game and loves to entertain the crowd.

I bet the Cavs fans would have loved that play.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Who cares about what Nate does.
> 
> Get off your high horse.
> 
> ...


Who cares? 
Smart Knick fans care because its things like that, that cost a team games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Who cares about what Nate does.
> 
> Get off your high horse.
> 
> ...


Get off _your _high horse the play was stupid he had no business trying foolishness like that. This is a professional basketball game not Rucker park!


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Did we win the game? If Lebron does that crap nobody would say a a damn word.

Look Nate is young 22, but he's younger than that.

If he had cost us the game yes that would be a bad play but we won.

And after that play he started playing defense to make up for it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> He's young and loves the game and loves to entertain the crowd.


That's like saying Curry loves to entertain the crowd by letting his man score on him


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> That's like saying Curry loves to entertain the crowd by letting his man score on him


Heh not a good joke if your trying to be funny.

I love a good joke but this ain't it.

Maybe next time.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Frank, if you don't understand*

*EDIT**Sorry Dog, were being told to crack down on personal attacks even if we agree with them**EDIT*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> Heh not a good joke if your trying to be funny.
> 
> I love a good joke but this ain't it.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Sorry that the truth hurts


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Sorry that the truth hurts


Just move along, the joke was bad i was being nice about it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> Just move along, the joke was bad i was being nice about it.


I wasn't joking. The only thing bad was your attempt to excuse Nate's actions.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I wasn't joking. The only thing bad was your attempt to excuse Nate's actions.


Right...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Did we win the game? If Lebron does that crap nobody would say a a damn word.
> 
> Look Nate is young 22, but he's younger than that.
> 
> ...


So just cause we won the game it dosnt matter that he made such a bone head play?Besides Nate didnt know we were going to win the game when he did the play.

Yes if Lebron did that everyone would be saying what an idiot he is too.

He started to play defense after it to make up for it?!?! Are you serious?!?! HE SHOULD ALWAYS BE PLAYING DEFENSE! NOT JUST WHEN HE DOES SOMETHING WRONG!

And Frank, if he started to play defense "to make up for it" then Nate knew he did something wrong am I not correct? So even Nate knew he was a fool. I dunno what the mis-understanding is here.

Nates play= One of biggest bone-head plays youll ever see in the NBA.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Good thing for Nate*

That you are not his lawyer, Frank. The guy would get life without. (Better, Kitty?)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Good thing for Nate*



alphaorange said:


> That you are not his lawyer, Frank. The guy would get life without. (Better, Kitty?)


It wasn't me that edited the first time, but yes that's better. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frank Isola: 


> For those of you who would like to see Nate Robinson become a starter, how about the knucklehead plays he made against Cleveland? His foolish decisions cost the Knicks four points and could have cost them the game. His failed dunk attempt in the first half – Robinson tried to showboat by bouncing the ball off the floor – was a prime example of Robinson worrying about making the highlight reel as opposed to making a basket.
> 
> Incredibly, Robinson said he would try the move again but only if the Knicks were “ahead by 20.” *Great, show poor sportsmanship by rubbing it in. *
> 
> Robinson seemed annoyed at the media for asking him about the play. *However, he was really annoyed when Steve Francis handed him a small bag and told him to carry it on the bus for him. Rookies are required to carry the ball bag and the luggage of veterans. Robinson didn’t seem to appreciate that Francis was still treating him like a first-year player*


:lol: Good Francis, get him!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMFAO I would be mad too. I wouldnt want to carry a bag for anyone I have been playing better than.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> He's young and loves the game and loves to entertain the crowd.


there lies his problem- he cares about his image, crowd reaction, and a "tough" guy persona more aboue being a basketball player. larry brown, much as you all hate him, tried to explain this problem to him many times. you will prob never see jason kidd, tim duncan, chauncey billups, steve nash, or ray allen pull that, b/c they respect the game and play it with superiority


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> there lies his problem- he cares about his image, crowd reaction, and a "tough" guy persona more aboue being a basketball player. larry brown, much as you all hate him, tried to explain this problem to him many times. you will prob never see jason kidd, tim duncan, chauncey billups, steve nash, or ray allen pull that, b/c they respect the game and play it with superiority


because kidd can't dunk and neither can steve nash....


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Frank Isola:
> 
> 
> :lol: Good Francis, get him!


Francis did the same thing so he shouldnt be talking


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> kidd can't dunk


http://youtube.com/watch?v=7hF-p_lAZ1s


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> Francis did the same thing so he shouldnt be talking


:readid you read the article correctly he asked Nate to carry his bags. _You _assumed he did that because of the attempted dunk.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let's stay on topic who cares if Kidd can dunk or not this isn't about him.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VV565xM4t_Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VV565xM4t_Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

wow this is pretty hilarious


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MGCub_a3mw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MGCub_a3mw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

its plays like this where he redeems himself.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Didn't Francis do the same thing against the Pistons last year? Children...


But he didn't get called for the travel.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

There's no question about it. It was a stupid attempt. It made me want to hurl. He shouldn't have tried it. End of story.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MGCub_a3mw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MGCub_a3mw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> its plays like this where he redeems himself.


The only reason he got away with it is because refs feel Yao's a pushover. That was supposed to be a foul because Yao was still in the air when Nate poked him in the eye.


----------

